

Ask HN: who is looking for a summer intern? - baby


======
jawerty
I'm also looking for a summer internship.

I've been programming for the past 4 years or so (Python, Ruby, node.js,
HTML5/CSS/JS, a lot of web tech). Here's my website
([http://jawerty.github.io](http://jawerty.github.io)) and Github
([https://github.com/jawerty](https://github.com/jawerty)) if anyone is
interested.

My email is jawerty210@gmail.com.

------
whitef0x
I know that Khan academy is actively looking for summer interns. Mattermark
(YC W13) is also looking for summer interns right now (found in the jobs
section of this site).

Another great place to check for internships is angel.co, ventureloop, and
also the great HN thread "Who's Hiring April 2014".

Another trick I use to get summer internships is by emailing small companies,
(who usually do not have the staff/resources to post on job sites) in the tech
industry, and ask them about possible internships. While this approach
certainly doesn't work for everyone, the networking/connections you can make
are well worth the effort even if you don't land a job.

~~~
sevilo
As a Canadian student with no previous experience working in the US, I find it
nearly impossible to get an internship at startups in the states. I'm not sure
if it's my own problem or it's because of visa/relocation costs, I have no
trouble landing interviews with Canadian companies. :(

Any fellow Canadian students have successful experience getting an internship
in the states, and would like to share?

~~~
whitef0x
I have got an interview with Khan Academy, so it is definately possible.

------
memossy
We will be launching our summer intern program next week, July 7th to mid
September based in London (will fly in non-UK based interns).

Project just funded but still under partial wraps, deals with Religion (almost
all of them), technology, big data, behavioural design and all sorts of
interesting stuff with a diverse range of colleagues.

Will be immense fun, drop me a mail on emad@ananet.co.uk if you'd like to
receive the info once it becomes public.

------
deft
Looking for a summer internship as well. Currently studying at the University
of Calgary, just finished my second year. I've been programming a bit longer
than that however, and I do most things in Python, Java or Qt. I know a bit of
C++ and I'm currently learning some HTML5 stuff. My github is here if anyone
is interested: [https://github.com/krruzic](https://github.com/krruzic) (only
a few projects there).

------
sph130
What are your skills and experience?

~~~
baby
I'm coding in C, PHP, Python, Javascript. I'm doing a master of cryptography
in Bordeaux (check my blog! www.cryptologie.net) and I have several apps
online. My last one is www.3pages.fr that is being used by ~100 of people to
write everyday.

